

Show HN: I built this app to share photos at weddings and other social events - CoreSet

Hi all,<p>I built this Twilio + Node app to allow folks at weddings to text a number and share their pictures in a slideshow displayable via projector.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airpair.com&#x2F;node.js&#x2F;posts&#x2F;using-twilio-to-advance-the-state-of-wedding-tech<p>I&#x27;m also thinking about adding in the ability to save pictures and generate your own Twilio number through a GUI, possibly making it into a larger project that facilitates group photo sharing through SMS. Thoughts?<p>Thanks HN!
======
johnmurch
Awesome work, def. think there is a big market for this.

I also have to mention someone else who has done something similar (maybe get
some ideas from) [http://www.memms.io](http://www.memms.io) They create a nice
friendly website for viewing the images too and convert videos to animated
gifs.

------
detaro
E-Mail or other interface? MMS are relatively expensive for many people I know
(nobody uses them and therefore nobody cares when selecting a phone plan what
they cost, vs. people with a smartphone nearly always have data plans)

~~~
byamit
+1. An additional interface would be great. Looked at doing something similar
a while back and quickly realized I would need multiple endpoints. One
endpoint would be for trusted users who could automatically add to the stream,
while a 2nd endpoint would require manual approvals. It would help prevent
awkward moments when friends decide to have "fun" after a couple drinks.

